# Reel Worthless 8/5-8/6



## Capt. Myles Colley (Mar 12, 2008)

We caught 2 swordfish one was 105#s the other was 75#s. 3 yellow fin all about 50#s. 3 wahoo 25-30#s and 2 for 3 on whites. The water around the nipple and the elbow is pretty blue/green. We caught the whites and the wahoo in there.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

Bottom pic is bad to the bone!!!


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

good job guys


----------



## Tyler Massey (Oct 2, 2007)

Sweet!!!!!!!!


----------



## DISANTO (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice trip! Congrats! Where did u nab the swordies?


----------



## Magic236 (Oct 1, 2007)

Now that's a trip! 
Thx for the post.


----------



## skullworks (Oct 2, 2007)

Awesome stuff!!!!:bowdown:letsdrink


----------



## masher (Oct 30, 2007)

Pretty work guys.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Nice!! On call this weekend so I can't go. Bodacious is though......(Creech is driving) Alex, I will give you a call today. Just got your message.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Awesome report! Thanks for sharing


----------



## NaClH2O (Feb 14, 2008)

Great job guys. Thanks for the report and pics.


----------



## seanmclemore (Aug 20, 2008)

i am 0 for the century on billfish, and you guys get 4 in a trip....:bowdown. congrats

never been a big swordie eater....maybe haven't had it cooked right????? any suggestions


----------



## captbuckhall (Oct 18, 2007)

you're killing me Myles!


----------



## seacapt (Oct 1, 2007)

very nice!!


----------



## brnbser (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice trip and pics!


----------



## bully48 (Aug 2, 2008)

OLE JOE (AKA RUCKUS) SMILING WITH 2 OTHERGUYS SWORDS IN HIS HANDS!! ALWAYS THOUGHT HE WAS A LITTLE FUNNY:moon


----------



## Fishforlife2 (Oct 3, 2007)

that bottom pic is priceless......


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

That is awesome. great pics


----------



## Bub (Oct 7, 2007)

awesome trip



that last back is insane


----------



## fucaiyon (Apr 24, 2009)

dude that is my dream fish your holding there [one of these days] beautiful fish there young manI have the boat; the gear; now i need the knowledge, '[workin for it] GOOD JOB


----------



## Get'n Wade (Oct 28, 2007)

That'ss a nice bag right there!!! :bowdown


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Great post and fishing trip!! Them swords will make some mighty tasty grilled steaks too!!

Kim


----------

